# Radon ZR Race / ZR Team Rahmengröße



## reinheim (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo liebe Leute,
nach 20 Jahren Treckingbike möchte ich nun endlich auch einmal in ein MTB investieren.
Nach vielem Stöbern hier im Forum bin ich jetzt bei den Radons ZR Team 7 oder Race 6 gelandet, im Moment tendiere ich eher zum Team.
Da ich im Raum Hannover wohne ist ein Probfahren ja nicht mal so schnell gemacht.
Deshalb wollte ich Euch mal fragen was sich für eine Größe für mich anbietet.
Ich bin 1,74cm groß bei einer SL von knapp 80cm.
Ich möchte sowohl Touren, als auch coole Geländetrails durch Wald und auch mal Deister oder Harz fahren.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand ähnliche Proportionen und kann mir einen Erfahrungstipp geben?
Ich würd mich freuen.
Vielen Dank!


----------



## Biking_Steini (5. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Reinheim,

ich selber fahre das ZR Team 7 in 18". Größe und SL passen bei mir genau mit dir übereinander. Komme super mit dem Bike zurecht, von daher ist 18" genau richtig (gabs gestern übrigens für 750 Euronen ). Top-Bike für Einsteiger, kannste nix verkehrt machen.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

